# Post surgery question



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

After a thyroidectomy, how soon after surgery do you meet with the endocrinoligst? And when do you start the thyroid therapy? (synthroid..etc)


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was given 125 mg Synthroid the first morning after my thyroidectomy. I later made several trips back to the hospital lab for follow-up blood tests but the first month or so I was still under the surgeon's care. I didn't see my endocrinologist until mid-November.

At that point, the endocrinologist took over again.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I didn't start Synthroid until about two weeks post surgery. During your surgery your thyroid dumps so you might not start thyroid replacement right away because you might already have too much thyroid hormone in your system. You should ask your endo because he/she is the one that will be prescribing the Synthroid. I saw my endo about a month out after my surgery, but was given a prescription a week prior to the surgery so that I could fill it in case I needed it. I saw my surgeon one week after my surgery and he was the one that had me wait another week before starting the synthroid. Then I gave blood after four weeks I saw my endo again.

It will take time to get your Synthroid regulated, so try to be patient.

Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I started 125 mcg of Levothyroxine the morning after the surgery, went back to the surgeon in a week. I don't think I saw the endo for a month or so. I think my levels are getting closer now, it takes awhile for some people. Patience is key, but easier said than done!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I met my endo a couple of weeks before surgery.

I needed follow up RAI, so I did not start my synthroid until after the RAI (~4 or so weeks after surgery).


----------

